# Proplem finding parts for troybilt tiller



## jayhunter1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a old troy bilt tiller.I do not know the model# but i have the serial#. But i can not find parts with the seriar # that i have and the serial # is not listed on any site. The serial # is 771965. Can any one help?


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

If your after bearings ,just take the old bearings or the numbers off them down to your local bearing centre & they should be able to match them with a after market set or a single bearing for you as mine over here in Aust I had no problems getting bearings for my old Troy. As for rotor blades I cut down a set from another brand that was a simalar shape . But drilling the holes took a bit of doing  being made out of Hytensile steel .


----------



## deermit (May 31, 2011)

Try this guy, Bill Rogers, he has a Yahoo group and he can answer all your questions and get you the parts you require.
Email him at [email protected] or call toll free 1-800-609-5110. 
His web site is troybilttillerclub : TROY BILT TILLER CLUB - A place to exchange repair and parts Information


----------



## magnoliadad2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

We obtained an old Troy Bilt 8hp electric start Briggs & Stratton that had been sitting out in the weather for 15+ years. We think the serial number (after scrubbing off rust) is 92830 or 82830. We would like to know what year and model it is. Help would be appreciated.


----------

